# pond liner?



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

i have been thinking about making a plywood vivarium, and was wondering if it would be possible to use pond liner to seal the inside of the tank? i know the most common is to use epoxy, but it is rather expensive for the good stuff, and it seems like a pond liner would work as well?? anyone have any experience in this? thanks
jamie


----------



## Energy (Jul 17, 2009)

Use Pond liner and not flat top roofing material. They both look the same but the roofing material can leach toxic substances. The pond liner should be inert.

Part of what my company does is build ponds and waterfalls. When we do these for exterior applications we use a carpet pad to cushion the liner from rocks which can leads to tears and weak points. Be careful when putting in your substrate.

How big is this going to be?


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I have used pond liner on several chameleon tanks in the past. Worked just fine. I even put a hole in the bottom for a bulkhead for drainage. I have read a couple places of people using pond liner/wood frame construction for reef tanks.


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks guys!! it is still in the planning stages right now, but i want to make something rather large for a group type frog, still havent decided yet. i wanted to make sure it would be possible before i actually started the planning so i wouldnt get my hopes up if it didnt work


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've used this in several builds, here are the threads:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...370-gal-viv-indoor-greenhouse-const-jrnl.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/44631-pvc-trimboard-tank-3-a.html


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

those are AWSOME! i hope i can get to be that good at building tanks.. 
lol
jamie


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's a thread with a large display vivarium I built with plywood sides and concrete/liner interior:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...m-construction-thread-50-w-x-22-d-x-56-h.html


----------



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

Jellyman said:


> I have used pond liner on several chameleon tanks in the past. Worked just fine. I even put a hole in the bottom for a bulkhead for drainage. I have read a couple places of people using pond liner/wood frame construction for reef tanks.


I used pond liner with a bulkhead drain. It's guaranteed not to leak, but I epoxied the wood underneath just in case.


----------

